# wants to move so Spain- advice please!



## Jodiecj (May 27, 2014)

hey Im Jodie, 24 looking into living and working in spain- undecided on location as there is so many places its difficult to decide! Much appreciated as many replies as possible to tell me best places to find work, nicest place to live etc.
no children, not fussed on crazy nights out anymore, looking for chilled area, near beaches .


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Jodiecj said:


> appreciated as many replies as possible to tell me best places to find work


Not wishing to be flippant, but anywhere other than Spain would be the most accurate answer.

Please, have a trawl through some of the other threads on the forum where people have asked similar questions. I won't go through all the same detail again, but the first thing you should know is that unemployment in Spain amongst the under-25s is almost 60 yes sixty per cent. All of them speak fluent Spanish (naturally) and many of them have degrees - and are willing to take any kind of work they can get. All the traffic amongst young people looking for work is going away from Spain at the moment, to the UK, Germany, etc.


----------



## Jodiecj (May 27, 2014)

thanks for the advice- better to be brutally honest!
ill have a look


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are in work stay in Leeds, but come to the Canary Islands for holidays, no doubt things will pick up in the future.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Jodiecj said:


> thanks for the advice- better to be brutally honest!
> ill have a look


Hi Jodie,

All I'd say is if your looking for alternatives don't count on Sicily, I came here with my Sicilian wife, it hasn't worked and we are currently working on a bail out plan to another place.

I know you haven't mentioned Sicily but I thought I'd save you the time!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Jodie, Spain needs you like it needs another Civil War. Unemployment is up there in the thirty-five percent. Add in more for the under 26's and you are looking at an unemployment rate of 40% +. If you do not speak fluent Spanish (and I mean fluent) your chances of employment are even less. I know I am probably depressing the living daylights out of you, but so be it.

Have a look at recent posts on here from people trying to live the dream.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jodiecj said:


> thanks for the advice- better to be brutally honest!
> ill have a look


To both Kenzi and Jodie,
Just a quick thanks for being open to the advice offered, even though it's not what you'd wanted to hear. 
You'd be surprised at the comments we have to put up with sometimes for giving the advice that we've been asked for.


----------

